# 7wt to go with my allen kraken?



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I was set on a BVK for a while until the Mangrove came out and I also kind of want to look around, just basically looking for the best one I can get for around 250$ or less

I mostly fish St. Marks and Panacea right now because I go to FSU but I live in Naples so I will be fishing around the mangroves and in the 10,000 islands whenever I go home


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a Brand new 7wt Redington Predator with rod tube $210 shipped


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I'm not quite ready to buy yet because I just started a new job, I have to wait at least until my next paycheck in two weeks. But if you still have it then I might consider that.


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey! Glad to see another Naples flyfisher! Live in Bonita myself! Honestly BVK or Mangrove is the way to go for that price point (on a new rod). You simply cant beat either one...subtly different, but both great. The only other way I would steer you is if you don't mind a used rod...you can usually get a good snag on a used Sage, Scott, Loomis, etc from eBay...you just have to scour and put in the time.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I spend most of the year in Tallahassee but yea I was looking at the BVK really. I don't mind buying used for around 250$ if I can find one in that price range with a warranty card. What would be a good used one in that range?


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

> I spend most of the year in Tallahassee but yea I was looking at the BVK really. I don't mind buying used for around 250$ if I can find one in that price range with a warranty card. What would be a good used one in that range?


You dont need a warranty card for TFO. Go with that BVK, the 7 is great.


----------



## living_water1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Another vote for the bvk


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

One of my Clutch TSx 907 rods is down at Captain Pete's in Naples. Go see Josh or Paul and ask them to demo it.


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

sage motive or used xi3!! lasts a lifetime!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

tfo rods are great for the money and warranty. if you can, cast them all before you buy. i like the Ticr-x over the bvk and mangrove.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

> sage motive or used xi3!! lasts a lifetime!


Pat I'm not getting an Xi3 lol I think I can get the BVK pretty cheap from the place I work now. I just need to find a place I can cast a couple different rods to test them out


----------



## sheehanj (Jul 3, 2014)

I had the tfo bvk until I sold it to get a scott s4s. I loved the bvk and honestly wish I had held on to it. Performance was pretty damn close to the s4s, but just not finished as nice. Trident fly fishing has xi3 on sale for 450 which is a hell of a deal though.....


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I'm getting payed tomorrow and I'm tired of not having a fly rod so I'm gonna get my BVK tomorrow so I can get back on the water


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 25, 2014)

orvis clearwater?


----------

